# For all you knife makers...



## gunnurse (Jun 7, 2017)

I am thinking of having a pair of trauma shears commissioned for use in the ER.

 Sure- I could buy a pair for cheap, but I could have a custom pair from you for bragging about. Any takers?


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 8, 2017)

Just a note: Not all of us knifemakers use stainless, which is what you will want for your application in an ER. So that narrows it down to roughly "Half you knifemakers..."
I've made shears before but I don't do SS (and honestly not interested, got way too much work backlogged now). 
Good luck, but you might have better response on KNF, BladeForums, or KnifeDawgs.


----------

